# simlock entsperren.



## Hitten (9. Juni 2010)

hallo leute,

ich habe seit über 2 jahren ein nokia 1208, jetzt möchte ich es entsperren und einen neuen anbieter nehmen.

als ich lege die neue karte rein, dann kommt sim ungültig, das ist klar, dann gebe ich das ein: #pw+xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx+7#, so nun sollte ja eig. kommen das es freigeschalten ist, tuts aber, das steht dann einfach "nicht erlaubt" ???

könnt ihr mir helfen?

MFG


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Juni 2010)

in diesem forum wirst du für solche scherze keine hilfe erhalten.


----------



## Hitten (9. Juni 2010)

was für ein scherz?

der vertrag ist doch schon abgelaufen und ist völlig legal!


----------



## A3000T (9. Juni 2010)

Am besten wird es wohl sein, wenn du dich an deinen alten Anbieter wendest. Einfach solang Terror machen, bis er entnervt ist.


----------



## Hitten (9. Juni 2010)

das habe ich schon getan, allerdings immer noch keine antwort -.-


----------



## DrSin (9. Juni 2010)

"Nicht erlaubt" ist ein indiz dafür, dass der Code falsch ist.
Da würde ich auch wie schon gesagt den provider nerven


----------



## Hitten (9. Juni 2010)

ja, hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber der code steht auf dem akku und auf so nem zettel, und das beide gleich falsch sind, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## kenji_91 (9. Juni 2010)

wieso soll der code auf dem akku stehen?
das passwort zum entsperren wird vom provider per post geschickt bzw. man sagt es gleich am telefon.


----------



## Hitten (9. Juni 2010)

ne es ist ja kein "richtiges" passwort, ich mein die IMEI-nr.


----------



## Jonny2268 (9. Juni 2010)

Hy!

Das ist falsch. Such mal unter Handy XY entsperren, denn bein Eintippen brauchst eine Buchstaben und Zahlenkombi vorher.

Anbieter terrorisieren, hat bei uns auch geklappt. Hoffe Du bist nicht bei
Vo......


----------



## DrSin (9. Juni 2010)

Äh du hast aber nicht #pw+"IMEI"+7# eingegeben, oder?
Wenn ja, kann das nicht klappen.
Achja, nach 3 Fehlversuchen muss das Handy beim Provider freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## Hitten (9. Juni 2010)

achja und warum kann das nicht klappen?

und wie mache ich das über den provider?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Juni 2010)

Hitten schrieb:


> ich habe seit über 2 jahren ein nokia 1208, jetzt möchte ich es entsperren



für solche angelegenheiten musst du dein netzanbieter aufsuchen! 
alles andere wäre cracking und somit illegal. 

zb. einfach bei telekom einlaufen und vor ort dein handy entsperren lassen...dein kaufbeleg musst du natürlich erst mal vorlegen.
und bei den anderen netz anbietern wird das wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein.

2. möglichkeit ist die telefonische kontakaufnahme...welche knöpfe du aber drücken musst musst du selber rauskrigen.


----------



## DrSin (10. Juni 2010)

Hitten schrieb:


> achja und warum kann das nicht klappen?
> 
> und wie mache ich das über den provider?



Wo wäre denn der Sinn des Simlocks wenn der Entsperrcode auf dem Handy steht? 

Der Entsperrcode wird aus der IMEI berechnet...

Hier die Infos der Betreiber:

T-Mobile:
SIM-Lock entsperren | Telekom

Vodafone:
Vodafone Hilfe & SupportAntwort Nr.459

Bei E-Plus und O² sind nur sehr selten Sim-Locks vorhanden, da müsstest du dann in ein Shop von denen gehen oder die Hotline anrufen.


----------



## Hitten (12. Juni 2010)

ich habe jetzt endlich ne nachricht von T-mobile bekommen und die schicken mir n code den ich dann eingeben muss.

also ich denke es hat sich geklärt.

danke für die hilfe.


----------

